# Aquascaping Theory and Principles



## cryptocoryne (Jan 17, 2005)

Does anybody have any links to aquascaping theory or an instructive source for design principles for aquascaping? I've been reading up on the technical side of things, and I need a break.  Maybe some online sources for the artistic part of this hobby will refresh me.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.vectrapoint.com/main/manual/aquadesign.html
and my favorite on-line resource
http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/aquascapingprinc/aquascaping101.html


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=5196060812&m=3876034022


----------

